#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Newbie in sporenopnames naar PC

## Tofke78

Hallo opnamespecialisten

Ik zou graag een aantal nummers willen opnemen en dit in zo'n 8 sporen per nummer.  In het verleden heb ik dit wel al eens gedaan met behulp van een portable Tascam 8 track. Vandaag, zoveel jaar later bevalt die kwaliteit me zo niet meer en lijkt het misschien interessanter om PC software te gebruiken. Maar welke is hier prijs/kwaliteit de beste keuze wanneer je zeer eenvoudig in sporen wenst op te nemen?

Ander probleem: ik heb een digitale mengtafel met  o.a. Aes out, maar hoe krijg ik dit aangesloten op een USB van de PC? Ik had al zoiets gevonden zoals een Mutec MC 1.2. Is dit wat ik nodig heb? En zal dit werken met eender welke opnamesoftware? En hoe zit't met de opnamekwaliteit?

Alvast bedankt voor jullie feedback

----------


## Ampli

Welke tafel heb je,  veel digitale tafels kunnen rechtstreeks naar een pc?
meest gebruikte is audicy of protools

----------


## Tofke78

> Welke tafel heb je,  veel digitale tafels kunnen rechtstreeks naar een pc?
> meest gebruikte is audicy of protools



Ik heb een A&H GLD80, geen idee of deze rechtstreeks aan de PC kan. Zoja welke software zou ik dan kunnen gebruiken...?

----------


## Ampli

als ik het goed heb heeft de gld geen directe verbinding naar pc, je zal inderdaad de juiste i/o module nodig hebben op de gld en op de pc, hier heb ik echter geen ervaring mee

----------


## Tofke78

Een Dante of Waves-kaart dus...?  Best wel dure spullen wanneer ik zo rondkijk op het web.  Buiten dat het 2 verschillende protocollen zijn, zijn er ook nog andere verschillen?  En welke software dien ik hiermee dan te gebruiken op de PC?

----------


## rdreiers

Ik heb hier een dante kaart voor in de tafel zitten, hiermee kan ik idd tot 64 sporen mee opnemen, als je echter maar max 8 sporen hoeft op te nemen een te dure oplossing. Ik zou dan zelf kijken voor een 8 kanaals usb geluidskaart eventueel gebruikt moet dit voor 200 euro te doen kunnen zijn.

Mocht je dit met de gld toch willen doen zou ik met xlr of met euro-pa contact op nemen wie in jouw buurt zo'n kaart heeft die je eventueel kunt huren.

----------


## Tofke78

> Ik heb hier een dante kaart voor in de tafel zitten, hiermee kan ik idd tot 64 sporen mee opnemen, als je echter maar max 8 sporen hoeft op te nemen een te dure oplossing. Ik zou dan zelf kijken voor een 8 kanaals usb geluidskaart eventueel gebruikt moet dit voor 200 euro te doen kunnen zijn.
> 
> Mocht je dit met de gld toch willen doen zou ik met xlr of met euro-pa contact op nemen wie in jouw buurt zo'n kaart heeft die je eventueel kunt huren.



XLR in Brussel ken ik. Heb je bij zo Dante-kaart ook nog opname software nodig of zit deze al bij de Dante kaart?

----------


## rdreiers

Aan software heb je nodig de dante virtuel soundcard, dit is om de dante kaart te zien vanuit je pc.

Om te multitracken kun je reaper en tracks live van waves gebruiken. Beide zijn gratis.

De dvs licentie kost 30 euro of zo iets

----------


## Jan van Duren

Je kunt een dante card van A&H kopen. die kun je dan in je GLD inbouwen. begrijp alleen niet zo goed dat je een vrij dure mengtafel koopt en dan gaat proberen op een goedkope manier opnames te gaan maken. Kwaliteit spullen kosten nou eenmaal geld. Maar, dat is het allemaal waard. Geloof me. Ik heb jaren zitten kloten met dure windows PC's voor opnames. Ben een paar jaar geleden overgestapt op Apple dat werkt als een zonnetje. nooit geen problemen meer. Logic kost een paar honderd euro. Maar, zal onder Windows ook best gaan werken. staan trouwens diverse filmpjes op Youtube over hoe en wat met de GLD. Succes.

----------


## Tofke78

> Je kunt een dante card van A&H kopen. die kun je dan in je GLD inbouwen. begrijp alleen niet zo goed dat je een vrij dure mengtafel koopt en dan gaat proberen op een goedkope manier opnames te gaan maken. Kwaliteit spullen kosten nou eenmaal geld. Maar, dat is het allemaal waard. Geloof me. Ik heb jaren zitten kloten met dure windows PC's voor opnames. Ben een paar jaar geleden overgestapt op Apple dat werkt als een zonnetje. nooit geen problemen meer. Logic kost een paar honderd euro. Maar, zal onder Windows ook best gaan werken. staan trouwens diverse filmpjes op Youtube over hoe en wat met de GLD. Succes.



De mengtafel wordt meermaals per week gebruikt bij live toepassingen. Uitzonderlijk zou ik eens een meersporenopname willen doen. Mijn keuze gaat niet d'office uit naar goedkoop, maar vooral eenvoudig en goed. Wanneer dit alles dan niet overdreven duur is, is dit mooi meegenomen.

Maar als ik het goed begrijp, koop ik best en (toch wel dure) Dante-kaart en download Reaper of Tracks live.

Misschien gekke vraag, maar waarom geen Waves-kaart? Is deze minder geschikt voor sporenopnames?

In ieder geval iedereen al bedankt voor de info. Ik ga die filmpjes ook al zeker even opzoeken

----------


## rdreiers

Waves kan ook maar is in mijn ogen alleen een goede keus als je ook met waves plugin's wat wilt gaan doen. Dante kun je ook nog gebruikten als je twee tafels aan elkaar wilt knopen en multitrack wilt doen. Een tweede tafel met dante is vaak wel te vinden als je een monitor tafel nodig hebt, dit hoeft dan niet eens allen en heath te zijn.

Richard

----------


## Tofke78

En Dante zal het dus worden. Nu nog software en hopen dat de PC dit aankan

----------


## teunos

> En Dante zal het dus worden. Nu nog software en hopen dat de PC dit aankan



Voordeel van Dante is ook weer dat je dit letterlijk met allerlei software kan interface, het presenteert zich naar je PC simpelweg als een audio driver.
Knoop een meetmicrofoon aan je mengtafel en je hebt meteen je Smaart interface (Geen USB interface meer nodig).
Of gebruik het om 2 kanalen terug te laten komen voor het afspelen van CD muziek vanaf je laptop.
Of gebruik een multitrack die je van tevoren opneemt om te sound-checken.
Koppel het nog eens aan Dante VIA en je kan elke PC met een geluidskaart of geintegreerde luidspreker gebruiken om Audio vanaf te sourcen en naartoe te sturen.

Het is duur, maar ook zeer flexibel, en werkt op standaard netwerkapparatuur want het is Layer 3 TCP/IP.

Ja, voor een direct link tussen podium en mengtafel is het beter om dit niet te gebruiken omdat het meer latency oplevert, en is dus REAC/D-snake/AES50 etc. beter geschikt.
Maar als algemeen bruikbare interface naar de buitenwereld, steekt het kop en schouders boven de concurrentie uit (Waves, AVB), al is het maar puur en alleen omdat nagenoeg alle fabrikanten het ondersteunen.

En de AES67 uitrol begint ook langzaam op gang te komen voor nog meer flexibiliteit (mits de Dante hardware het ondersteunt).

Als je je zorgen maakt of je PC het wel aan kan > Huur een dagje ergens een kaart voor je GLD / een GLD met kaart erin. DVS kun je voor 7 euro een week proberen.

----------

